# Messages to Myself



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

Musica Sacra / Kent Tritle
Messages to Myself

Release Date December 11, 2012
Duration01:18:18
Genre
Classical
Styles
Choral
Recording DateMay, 2011
Recording Location
Mary Flagler Cary Hall, DiMenna Center for Classical Music, New York

4R


----------

